# Big sharks



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Where on the gulf coast would you guys say is the best place to go surf fishing for big sharks. I am from san antonio but live in lubbock for school. For spring break I wanted to go to the coast and try to catch a few big boys, is port a area any good for surf fishing or not. Also how far out do yall like to get your baits and what do you like to use during this time of year. Thanks, hoghunter.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Spring Break Trip*

If you have a 18'+ boat and are really adventure some I'd try to get a camping
fishing trip to the Wildlife Management Areas south of Venice, LA. PM me if you
need any additional info...
Other wise I'd try to go to Padre Island National Seashore...But to do that right
you will NEED a 4x4...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Like a 4x4 truck or atv, I have a polaris ranger. Is there some pretty good fishing success down there for sharks?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

You can't use the Polaris at PINS and it's 60 miles one-way so probably out of it's range as well. You will need a 4x4 truck, and a pretty good one right now because it's been pretty soft the last couple times I've been down. You could do South Padre and get some good pics of the Pink Snapper while you're out there shark fishing, from what I understand the driving is not as bad down there. I wouldn't be able to put up with the annoying kiddies though.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Theres plenty of pink snapper in lubbock, Im focusing on sharks for the break unless I get lucky and hook into a snapper or two. Ive got a pretty good 4x4. Its my daily driver, an 04 dodge 1500, only been stuck once and that was some deep s**t, she can make it out there i think unless i hit some quicksand which I hear may be down there, whats the usual size and species fish Ill expect down there. Is the fishing better in Galveston?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

hoghunter said:


> Theres plenty of pink snapper in lubbock, Im focusing on sharks for the break unless I get lucky and hook into a snapper or two. Ive got a pretty good 4x4. Its my daily driver, an 04 dodge 1500, only been stuck once and that was some deep s**t, she can make it out there i think unless i hit some quicksand which I hear may be down there, whats the usual size and species fish Ill expect down there. Is the fishing better in Galveston?


I can't tell you aboot Galveston, but yeah sounds like your truck is OK for PINS. Right now reds and black drum, some peeps catching some pomps and such, medium sandbar sharks and other small sharks, typical beach stuff.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Is there any beaches that yall recomend for bigger sharks or is more a hit or miss deal. I will have tackle for "the Beast" of the ocean so Ill be ready.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Florida.  

Everyone says that PINS is the place in Texas to get the big sharks and if you want more numbers of smalls and mediums then go East, just relaying what I've read.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this time of year not prime time for good for shark fishing. Or do people still pull 5+ footers around now? sorry for all of the questions, but im just trying to get a good idea of whether this is what I wana do for the break. I know that a bad day on the water is better than a good day at work/school, but if odds are low i may just try to do some pig sticking with the ole stick and string


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll defer to others, but if memory serves spring and fall increase your odds of a Tiger but I don't chase tigers so couldn't say for sure. Right now there are sandbars being caught and they can get pretty decent, and the smaller sharks seem to always be around. There's a couple reports from last weekend if you click the link in my sig so you can get an idea of some recent catches. EDIT: Click on forums and go to Reports.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

PINS or Matagorda would be my pics for the place to get a 7'+ shark in the next few weeks. 


The west end of galveston also does good tbhis time of the year on sandbar sharks.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I think im gona take a few days with my dad and head to PINS. If anyone will be down there durring the week of the 14th-21st let me know and maybe we can coordinate a time to go. Itd be good to get out there with a couple of you 2coolers on some big sharks.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

hoghunter said:


> Well I think im gona take a few days with my dad and head to PINS. If anyone will be down there durring the week of the 14th-21st let me know and maybe we can coordinate a time to go. Itd be good to get out there with a couple of you 2coolers on some big sharks.


 How are you planning to get your bait out? My buds swim it out in kayaks to the 3rd bar.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

My dad is bringing along his yak, we use it for bay fishing. How far would yall recomend taking the baits out, I know you say 3rd sandbar but how do you know when you get to that point. Would yall recomend that we use whiting or rays


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

*Do your homework...*

If you're really thinking about going to PINS, do your homework on that man. PINS is wild, you need to be looking at Tide tables, moon phases, weather (obviously). I don't know what you think "the beast" tackle is, but there are some big sharks on PINS, and if you get spooled or get broke off because your under prepared...well it's not a good feeling lol. make sure you got a shovel, boards, and fuel gas tank before you get on the sand.

www.ExtremeCoast.com
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/
http://billysandifer.com/reports.htm#Best_Time_For_Species

you do your homework right and you could have an epic spring break.

good luck bro


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Ill be using a rod builder friends rods, his rod was the one that brought in the texas record 717# mako a few years back, so I know he will set me up with more than enough rod for these fish. He knows what to expect in the surf, and I will definitely make sure to bring boards and a shovel. And as much as I want to catch a few big ones and we will be seriously fishing, I dont mind if we get skunked. Im really just going to spend time with my dad since we dont get that chance very much anymore. A nice fish will just be a bonus. Appreciate the concern and advice.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah man, i feel ya, me and my buddies have the same sb as you guys, so if weather cooperates, we'll be on PINS also that first half of the break. as far as sharks go man, they mainly feed at night, so make sure you put a nice meal out there for em right before dark, that way you can chill around the camp fire til the clicker goes off.....gametime. for PINS, some of the best guys that produce big sharks and lots of numbers of fish can't stop urging the fact that you need to drop one of your baits right past the first bar, on that downward slope. If you can't see where to drop it, you might have to guess, or you can wait til low tide and scope it out and you'll be able to see the 1st bar at least. remember, where the waves are breaking consistently parallel to the beach, that's a sand bar, so just a little past that. Stingray and Whiting are probably gonna be the most abundant bait wise. if you can get ahold of a jack crevelle or dinner plate sized black drum, those are primo baits too.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet, thanks. Is there a favorite spot on that 60 mile stretch you like to fish or not particularly. Maybe we can try to meet up and do some fishing. My dad did alot of sharkin back in the day but it may help to have some regulars round to help out. How often do you go down there.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

that's the thing man, i haven't been there much, but i've read up on it enough to feel like i know what i'm doing. there's a difference from reading these posts and going, but we're prepared tackle wise, so i'm pretty confident in knowing what i'm doing. it's a big thing to remember when your driving down those 60 miles that there isn't a specific spot. i mean water does get greener and looks better weed wise as you drive towards mansfield but don't get hung up on what mile marker to drive down to. when your driving down the beach, don't haul *****! #1, you don't wanna hit any of the kemp's ridley turtles, #2, your probably passin up some legit spots to post up at. You need to be watchin out for activity in the water or obviously birds working, or if you can spot any cuts in the sand bars, those are good spots to fish at.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

hoghunter said:


> sweet, thanks. Is there a favorite spot on that 60 mile stretch you like to fish or not particularly.


I like to find a good deep set of guts in the high banks, early or late 20's but like Top said there's fish everywhere. I will tell you there is plenty of static structure down there that consistently produce but nobody is going to tell you where. I've seen some big names hitting up the same exact spot over and over down there. Bring your GPS and when you find fish mark it, spot may be gone the next time but if nothing else it's a good starting point for the next trip.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

I apreciate yall advice and help. Lets hope for good weather and good fishing. Hope to see you down there. Ill be in a dodge1500 dark grey wth camo on the botton. Dunno how many sets we will have exactly but hope to maybe run into some of yall there, stop by if you recognize the truck.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

for Spring Break I'd suggest PINS not only because the majority of bigger sharks come from down south, but also because of spring break crowds... prolly the last place you want to be surf-fishing during Spring Break is Mustang Island... even spring break stays pretty quiet on PINS if you can travel south...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

missed the entire second page of this thread, haha

big baits for big shark obviously... but don't underestimate the effectiveness of cast baits... you can catch blacktip up to 6' fairly easy with a heavy casting rig simply by matching the hatch... whatever you are catching in the surf, send it back out on a big rig or cast... I love casting FRESH head 1/2 of whiting... rig with circle hook thru mouth and out head (between eyes)... march out to 1st sand bar and let her rip...


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

jc said:


> march out to 1st sand bar and let her rip...


Don't land right on top of the 2nd bar though :dance:


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all of your help. Im hoping it turns out to be a good trip.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

How did it go? Where did you end up going, and did you catch any good ones?


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

hey guys, we had alot of fun. We got down there about 7 on thursday. Weather was beautiful thursday, then turned kinda bad on friday. Used whiting, blue runner, and some fresh mackerel, not a single shark was caught, nor did we have a legitimate run. Pop caught a 21 lb jack on a light weight bait cast rod that we were using for whiting and mackerel. A few reds were caught, thats about it. It was alot of fun.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds likea great time with pops. Always cherish moments like that.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

I do, this year was real hard not bein able to hunt with him every weekend now that im away at school.


----------

